# 16 days after IUI & 3 positive tests...



## sussexmidget

Hi

We have joined for advice and reassurance as, after our fifth IUI, we have a positive test. Neither of us want to get our hopes up as we have been trying for years without any joy.

We had IUI on the 14th of May after injecting Ovitrelle 250 on the 12th. Our scan showed two large follicles (thanks Clomid) and the sperm count was 57 million with 87% motility.

All the signs are good but my wife is experiencing the symptoms she normally gets before her period starts which should be in the next couple of days if the IUI hasn't worked.

We did a Boots own test and a Clear Blue Easy test yesterday which had good positive lines and a Clear Blue Digital today which said 1-2 weeks pregnant.

Will the HCG from the Ovitrelle be out of her system now and are these likely to be real positive tests?

Any advice or kind words would be helpful, we so want it to be real but it is hard to get excited.

Thanks,

SM x


----------



## Kyoun009

Sounds like your pregnant! Congrats!


----------



## sussexmidget

Thanks for replying, we want to believe it and there is still a long way to go but it is hard to get your head round it without expert confirmation. I can't wait to phone the clinic tomorrow, that's why I'm awake now - too excited!

Good luck with your IUI, I have my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

congrats!


----------



## Taylah

Congratulations - That's it, it is your bfp - yay, I know it's hard to believe after such a struggle to get here- same for me, it takes a bit to sink in, her hcg shot will definitely be out of her system after 16 days, wow very happy for you both


----------



## hopingforit

The medicine should definitely be out of her system by now. Also, symptoms right before AF and early pregnancy symptoms can be exactly the same.

I think it's a BFP!

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## sussexmidget

Bless you all for the good wishes and kind words, I wish we had found this site sooner!

We have a scan scheduled in a couple of weeks and, whilst it's early days still, we are trying to remain positive and hopeful things are going well. It's so hard not knowing what's happening in there.

Just in case anyone will find this useful this was our fifth IUI and my wife is attributing the BFP to having acupuncture. I am not so sure it made the difference but it certainly helped with her stress levels and that can only be good.

I'll update after the scan, thanks again for the kindness, good luck everyone.


----------



## sussexmidget

Quick update: We did another digital test last night and it has moved onto 2-3 weeks gone on the conception indicator, a good sign that HCG is increasing.

My wife has a thyroid issue so we had blood tests done today to get her Levothyroxine levels correct.

I am posting here as I don't want to move to 'First Trimester' until we have had the BFP officially confirmed with a scan.

Good luck all.


----------



## Luzelle

Good luck, Hope to see you guys on First Tri soon. Let us know how the scan went and I hope you have a healthy pregnancy ahead of you.


----------



## sussexmidget

So after a few weeks nervous wait we had our first scan today.

As you can probably see from our avatar it went well, 7 weeks and 1 day pregnant and baby is 10.6mm in length with a very healthy heartbeat.

Thanks for all the good wishes, we're moving to the first trimester forum, hope to see you all there.

Good luck everybody.


----------

